# Those who have had D&E



## Peanutt

On Wednesday, I get laminaria stick(s) put in. What will I be able to do after? I have a dog that has to relieve himself once or twice at night. Will that be a problem?


----------



## Peanutt

I'm having this done tomorrow. Have I asked in the wrong forum?


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hi,
I wont get into my story, but I was set up for a D&E ( Didn't happen though) I also had the sticks and you can pretty much do anything..Just take it easy..I wish you much love,I will be thinking of you XO


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hoping everything went well.. Thinking of you..XO:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LDC

I hope you're ok peanutt. I've never heard of the sticks, sorry I couldn't help. 

Sending love xx


----------



## Peanutt

Well that sucked. 
Three sticks, two medium and one thick.
While I didn't come off the bed, I was close and got queasy towards the end. 
The worst, physically, is over apparently.


----------



## LDC

Peanutt said:


> Well that sucked.
> Three sticks, two medium and one thick.
> While I didn't come off the bed, I was close and got queasy towards the end.
> The worst, physically, is over apparently.

Hi peanutt, 

How are you feeling? Are you home now? Do you have to go back?

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Peanutt

LDC said:


> Peanutt said:
> 
> 
> Well that sucked.
> Three sticks, two medium and one thick.
> While I didn't come off the bed, I was close and got queasy towards the end.
> The worst, physically, is over apparently.
> 
> Hi peanutt,
> 
> How are you feeling? Are you home now? Do you have to go back?
> 
> Thinking of you xxClick to expand...

I had the D&E yesterday though with drama. At 2:30am yesterday, my water broke. I was admitted to the hospital and ended up bleeding badly. So they rushed me to surgery. I'm home now and okay physically.


----------

